# asking for opinions and info on Dendrocare supplement powder



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

I dust with dendro care and miner-all with all of my frogs, however i have not fed one group of frogs with these supplements and not another group to compare the results. All of my frogs are extremely healthy and dump eggs all the time.

Has anyone else experimented with these supplements? which is better, one or the other or both? Are there any other supplements worth trying?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

I have been using the Dendrocare for about 8 months and it is pretty good but i recently switched to Rep-Cal after some experienced breeders recommended it. There is a page about Calcium Deficiency on saurian.net which mentions a few supplements and speaks highly of Rep-Cal. I am a little curious to know what supplements others are using as well.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I rotate Minerall, Herptevite and RepCal.

I only dust every second or third feeding also.

I had some rather bad experiences with Dendrocare. I had frogs spazzing (literally, full body spasms) out. Didn't happen before Dendrocare - didn't happen *after* Dendrocare (about a month lead or lag time).

s


----------



## Twny4svn (Oct 16, 2004)

I have used dendrocare for 2 years and dust almost every feeding and have never had any problems. I had used herptavite in the past and had two frogs bloat up and die on me, I am guessing from to much supplement. I like dendrocare, it works for me. I have heard that cayanne pepper will brighten the orange, red and yellow colors of darts and would like to start mixing that in with my supplement and see how it goes. If anyone else has used cayanne pepper to bring out frog colors let me know. Alan


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

I've been using equal amount of Dendrocare and Rep-Cal every feeding. Black Jungle does this (which is where I bought my stuff).


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

I've been using equal amount of Dendrocare and Rep-Cal every feeding. Black Jungle does this (which is where I bought my stuff).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are no RDAs established for anurans at this time but it is possible to over supplement with D3, A and/or E as these are fat soluable vitamins. It is also possible to over supplement with calcium (which if over supplemented can cause conditional deficiencies with other vitamins and minerals). 
When supplementing on a daily basis, one needs to keep in mind that the frogs will eat to satiation as they are "hard wired" to take advantage of abundant food resources. This can lead to over supplementation and toxicity with the vitamins. 
I would typically recommend supplementing with a vitamin/mineral mix no more frequently than every other feeding. 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have used Rep-Cal and Herptivite for about 3 years with no issues at all. Now I have heard some people having issues with Dendrocare after switching to it. I know more than a few breeders that use Rep-Cal and Herptivite exclusively and have for years with no issues.

I hope to pose a similar question on tad food in the very near future, but am waiting until my test is completed. I would argue that the standard algea mix is not enough.


----------



## 4thecrue (Feb 18, 2004)

*re*

Hi all,

About 3 years ago I had an azureus die due to Calcium def. I knew nothing about supplementing at the time. For the last 3 years ive been using Dendrocare as well as Rep Cal with no ill effects. I have heard a few people have had issues with Dendrocare. I am unsure of thier feeding or dusting cycle. Did these people over supplement? I would also aggree that whatever you use, use every other feeding.

Damon


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Spirulina by itself is enough, a friend of mine here in St. Pete morphs hundreds of tadpoles a month, with no spindly leg or other defects. However water quality is very important, many breeders here in Fl have had problems with spindly before switching to treated RO water.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Funny you should say that as many claim RO can cause SLS.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Plain RO water can cause SLS, but what I meant by treated RO water was, RO water with RO Right added.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

It is my understanding, that dendrocare by itself is not enought. You need to supplement with Calcium as well to avoid issues like Scott mentioned.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

I am no "expert" and I have not yet conducted controlled experiments as far as supplementation and tadpole diets, but here is what has worked for me. 

I supplement dendrocare, miner-all, and herptivite, 1-2 times a week on dusted fruit flys or crickets. I do not use all three at a time, I just alternate in no particular order. I also gutload my crickets by feeding them a variety of fruits, veggies, and high protien fish flake. I gutload my flies by adding vitamin supps and different fruits and veggies to my fly culture media. In the summer time I also collect "meadow plankton" in home made lighted bug traps. I have noticed to most growth in frogs when I feed wild caught insects.

about 90% of my tadpoles diet is tetra spirulina flake, the other 10%-20% is algae that grows on the sides of the aquariums. I have not yet had any tads morph out with spindly leg syndrome but I also have not morphed out hundreds of them either. once I am working with enough frogs and tads I may try some new things in a controlled environment to see what works better or worse.

please post any other methods that work or even the ones that do not.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not to get too far off topic, but I am running a little test right now with 25 or so auratus tads. Testing different foods, and time out of the water and size. I can say that the standard algea mix is losing hands down. 2-3 other foods have tads twice the size and with feet already where as the algea tads are small and have no feet starting. I really think the algea is not enough, and will post more on my findings after they are all out of the water.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Remember to keep in mind the amount of protein they recieve. You can grow tads twice as fast on a high protein diet. however the fast growth that comes from a "meat" type protein seems to lead to spindly leg froglets. Spirulina is high in protein but it is a different type of protein. it seems that they grow faster than their body can utilize the calcium when they are fed a meat based protein like regular fish flake or frozen brine.

I have been keeping my tads in aquariums under bright plant lights that grow a signifigant amount of algae on the glass. I shave the algae off with a razor blade for the tads to eat. this seems to really boost their growth as well.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

My experience with SLS was direcftly related to water quality. Now that I use home made black water type additives I have not had 1 case of SLS. No matter what the food.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Like Kyle said, this is an experiment between 4-5 different food types. He has noticed the quickest growth rates with 2 of the 5 foods. The slowest growth rate has come from the group being fed algae powder only. 

It will be a few more months before all the info is back from his experiments, and then he will report his results.

Personally, I believe the answer is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

the problems described on frognet had to do with hypervitaminosis A and possible hypervitaminosis E(unheard of in amphibs but possible due to high amounts of E).

Sean


----------

